# Te Gato's 2000 posts



## alc112

Congratulations Te gato!!!
2000 posts in 4 month!!!!


----------



## Artrella

Yadda GF ... again!!!???..... the best for you, friend!!!  Hope we can go to celebrate somewhere in Mexico..     ​


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.  

ALUNDRA


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations! Now sit yourself down and have a bar of chocolate or ten.


----------



## Cath.S.

*WTG,*
Te Gato,
you're one of the sweetest members of WR forums
(and a fellow grazer!)
[url="http://img236.echo.cx/img236/2391/tigredubengaleyadda6sf.jpg"]http://img236.echo.cx/img236/2391/tigredubengaleyadda6sf.jpghttp://img236.echo.cx/img236/2391/tigredubengaleyadda6sf.th.jpg[/url]


----------



## supercrom

I won't write or do anything but a warm hug 'till she really gets the *TWO THOUSAND* posts.
Let me tell you, my dear Alexis, that she didn't get that yet, but we can celebrate in advance.

*¡Felicitaciones!*​ 
*Supercrom*
AKA TB, (I mean _tiny B_).


----------



## alc112

supercrom said:
			
		

> I won't write or do anything but a warm hug 'till she really gets the *TWO THOUSAND* posts.
> Let me tell you, my dear Alexis, that she didn't get that yet, but we can celebrate in advance.
> 
> *¡Felicitaciones!*​
> *Supercrom*
> AKA TB, (I mean _tiny B_).


 
Ya sé, creo que le faltan 3 o 4.


----------



## cuchuflete

*Congratulations Te Gato!*
​ 



Thanks for all the smiles you bring to the forums.


Un abrazo,
Qxu


----------



## el alabamiano

*¡Felicitaciones otra vez...Alberta Kat!*
​ 
 un regalito para la Miau​


----------



## VenusEnvy

TeGato: We're so proud of you, keep it up! You rock!


----------



## timpeac

Te Gato, congratulations! I always enjoy talking with you.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations yada yada girl!!!


----------



## beatrizg

Felicitaciones desde este rincon de Atenas, TG.
Thanks for helping us with our globish!


----------



## Agnès E.

A little poem for the cat
Who earned to wear the 2000 hat
And my last word for Te Gato
Will be a French one: Chapeau!!


----------



## supercrom

A big hug for your more than TWO thousand posts.
U are really helpful and a very good friend, BS.

*Supercrom*


----------



## te gato

(_ok..lets see..that would be.mmm..4.50..times...)_ 
*Oh! One moment please*..

(_where was I ..Oh yeah...x...Oh my God..that many..I think I can do it..)_
*Be with you in a sec...*

_(yeah..no problem...ok..here goes...)_
*DRINKS ARE ON ME !!!!!!*

I wanted to thank all of you Very Much...for putting up with te gato English..
my Grammar..before I joined the forum I didn't even know there was such a thing as Grammar..(_I still have some doubts about that..I think you all are pulling my leg) _my Spilling..I mean..Speling..Aggg...Spelling..(_thank heavens for my dictionary) _my brain to fingger probllemm..and for being my home-away-from-home..(_who am I kidding..I am at home_)

*alc112*--Thank you for thinking of me..(_or are you following me?)_

*Art GF*--Pack your bags..(_I learned from the best_)

*Alunda*--Graciasss...(_un abrazo para ti_)

*Sir garry*--I learn so much from you..(_mmm..Chocolate..well ok..just one_)

*egueule*--Thank you for the pic.(_we'll have to go grazing together sometime_)

*Owww look at all the pretty colors...that reminds me...once..oopppss*

*Cuchu KIA*--Thank you for letting me be me..(_and keeping me on topic and well you know_)

*Neal*--Thank you for the beautiful gift..(_maybe one day we can go riding_)

*Venus*--awww..you make me blush..(_someday we should go rocking together_)

*Lancel0t*--What else to say to you but..(_yadda,yadda..)_

*Agggg..running out of colors..ahh..Mike..do you think that...oh never mind..*

*beatrizg*--Any time I can help with globish I'm there!!..(_hey I have my own__ language)_

*Agnes E*--Thank you for the poem..and the hat..(_you amaze me)_

*Supercrom*--Thank you for the hug..(_you are the best Lb_)

*Ok...is that it?..whewwwww..not bad..that only took..what an hour...*
*thank you all again...I cherish each and everyone of you...yadda, yadda...*(_got to go..Sir garry gave me some chocolate)...._
_mmmmm...chhooccoollaattee..._
tg_ _


----------



## Whodunit

Sorry, but for me, *yadda ... yadda TE GATO*


----------



## Phryne

Oops, late again!!!

Well, te Kat, I feel I've just congratulated you for your first thousand, haven't I?  

Anyway....


*BUENOS 2000 Y POR MIL MAS*

   

MJ


----------



## LV4-26

A very kind and very helpful forera. And a wonderful sense of humour. I can't help LOLing (and sometimes even ROTFLing) when I read her posts. 
For all this,

*THANK YOU* ​ 
AND​ 
CONGRATULATIONS​


----------



## charlie2

Your posts are always a pleasure to read. There's a lot of pleasure from those posts. And the pleasure is mine!


----------



## alc112

te gato said:
			
		

> *alc112*--Thank you for thinking of me..(_or are you following me?)_


 
In fact, I was waiting you yesterday to start the celebration. I have other avatar for you but tomorow I'll send it. (It's  more sweat than the others but it's a cat)


----------



## te gato

Whewwww..You guys just made it under the wire...the party has not started yet...I have been told that it is *very fashionable* to be late..(_whispering..sorry alc112..I was trying to be in fashion_)..mmmm..hang on..I have to go get more ice now...and munchies..and chocolate..yadda,yadda...

Ok I'm back...

*Whodunit*--ok for you as well..For Who?..yes Who..(_yadda,yadda_)..

*phryne*--Never late..just in fashion..(_the 1000 was ages ago_)..

*LV4-26*--LOLing and ROTFLing...(_I think you better see a Doctor about that_)...

*Charlie2*--Thank you..(_It's my Pleasure..giving you Pleasurable remarks..for your_ _reading Pleasure_)...

thank you all again..you are all just so sweeeettt..I'm getting a little teary..(_plus_..._ I got an excuse to_ _use more colors_)..

tg


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Well, if it is fashionable to be late... then this lady's the heart of fashion!  Now, seriously, sorry for being the last to congratulate you... I think I over-used the "New Posts" tool and I have been missing all the congrats pages.

Now, to the point:


  CONGRATULATIONS, TE GATO, AND THANKS FOR BEING YOU!!!!​


----------



## te gato

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Well, if it is fashionable to be late... then this lady's the heart of fashion!  Now, seriously, sorry for being the last to congratulate you... I think I over-used the "New Posts" tool and I have been missing all the congrats pages.
> 
> Now, to the point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS, TE GATO, AND THANKS FOR BEING YOU!!!!​



Lady B
No no no...thank you for getting my butt out of a lot of jams!!
Personally..I like being fashionable.. 
so come on in..the parties just starting..
tg


----------



## lauranazario

2000 posts.... what a purrrr-fect opportunity to congratulate you again! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## te gato

lauranazario said:
			
		

> 2000 posts.... what a purrrr-fect opportunity to congratulate you again!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Hey LN;
Thank you very much....
Ahummm..I'm still waiting for that Rum and Coke... 

tg


----------



## Like an Angel

TE GATITO!!!!!!! I'm sorry I'm more than late, shame on me, but here I am CONGRATULATIONS catgirl!!!!!!!!!!, and for much more than 2000 posts -sooner or later -... have I missed the fun?


----------



## te gato

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> TE GATITO!!!!!!! I'm sorry I'm more than late, shame on me, but here I am CONGRATULATIONS catgirl!!!!!!!!!!, and for much more than 2000 posts -sooner or later -... have I missed the fun?


ja ja ja ja...
oh no....when we Albertans Party..we party..it lasts for weeeekkkkksssss...
thank you Like an Angel...(you are just)

tg


----------



## gaer

Te Gato,

_Congratulations! I'm SO, SO LATE._  

I want to thank you personally for all warmth, humor and kindness that your bring to our discussions. You were the first person to welcome me when I first appeared here, and any night you're not around seems a bit lonely.

Sorry your topping the 2000 mark completely slipped by me. One moment I was waiting for you to hit 2000, the next suddenly you were way past it. Is there any cake left?  

Gaer


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> Te Gato,
> 
> _Congratulations! I'm SO, SO LATE._
> 
> I want to thank you personally for all warmth, humor and kindness that your bring to our discussions. You were the first person to welcome me when I first appeared here, and any night you're not around seems a bit lonely.
> 
> Sorry your topping the 2000 mark completely slipped by me. One moment I was waiting for you to hit 2000, the next suddenly you were way past it. Is there any cake left?
> 
> Gaer


ahhh gaer..you make me blush!! thank you for all your help as well and making me think...
as for the cake..yes..and it is chocolate!!

tg 

tg


----------



## sergio11

*Congratulations, te gato!*


*2,000 posts is no small feat*

*Quite an accomplishment!*

*On to the next thousand!*

*(and thank you for being so helpful)*​


----------



## te gato

sergio11 said:
			
		

> *Congratulations, te gato!*
> 
> 
> 
> *2,000 posts is no small feat*
> 
> *Quite an accomplishment!*
> 
> *On to the next thousand!*
> 
> *(and thank you for being so helpful)*​


Ahh..sergio;
thank you..
it is people like you that make me like to be here in the forum..

tg


----------



## DDT

What??? I missed your party???
Welcome to the over-2000 club YADDA YADDA!!!

DDT


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> ahhh gaer..you make me blush!! thank you for all your help as well and making me think...
> as for the cake..yes..and it is chocolate!!
> 
> tg
> 
> tg


Now, if it had said 2000 posts for Yada Yada, I would have found it sooner.  

Gaer


----------



## te gato

DDT said:
			
		

> What??? I missed your party???
> Welcome to the over-2000 club YADDA YADDA!!!
> 
> DDT


Oh no..
we party to our hearts content here in yadda, yadda land..any excuse to party...
thank you for having me in the club..
hey!! they have nicer bath-rooms here!! 
I think Im going to like it here.. 

(_whispering..hey gaer..why didn't you tell me it was so cushy in the 2000 club_)
tg


----------



## pinkpanter

Te Gato!!! MUCHIIIIIIIIIIISIMAS FELICIDADES POR:

1. TU AYUDA SIEMPRE
2. TU SIMPATIA Y AMABILIDAD
3. TUS 2000 POSTS!!

de todo corazon, enhorabuena!


----------

